# Identify this!



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

two of these guys popped up on one of my rocks. they are secreting a goo which floats from their mouths, and then they pull it back in to eat what they collected. at least thats what i observed, not sure if thats whats going on.









the pic sucks cause it was taken with my iphone. the creatures are in a spiral cocoon like home. i kind of want to get rid of them cause they are slightly unattractive.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

spaghetti worm probably.


----------

